# Does 4dKH solution in a drop checker wear out?



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I've got a Red Sea drop checker, and lately I haven't believed my drop checker's readings - I'm pumping 4 bubbles per second into a reactor with 100% diffusion, all day and all night, and my drop checker is still showing low CO2. I only have pearling in the riccia and anachris stalks that are right at the surface of the water and plant growth is stellar, but I fail to see how THAT much CO2 can get consumed, especially considering it's on all night as well.

Does the 4dKH solution in a drop checker wear out? And if so, how long does it last? I'm guessing it does, since when I bought the drop checker it came with a whole bottle of solution concentrate.

Thanks guys. For info on the tank, look at the 29 gallon in my sig.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I think your diffusion may be a lot less than what you think. If you see even one tiny bubble reach the surface it's not 100%. I don't think the solution wears out.

What is the kh/ph of your water? Just curious. I think I see my green color a lot faster the softer my water is at a given ph. I didn't start noticing this happening until when my CO2 on one of my tanks stared hitting yellow when I didn't mess withe any the adjustments, pressure, bps, etc. But, I did put in about 10-15% extra of softened water and my kh dropped to 3 from 5. Just a theory. Not sure if the drop checker also takes into account the free CO2 that is in the water naturally before you even start your injection.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I would ballpark my KH at about 7 degrees, and that's what it comes out of my tap as (though, I haven't tested lately and my peat bottom layer might be messing with it). pH - I'll test when I get home, if I get to it. Also heard that exposing the drop checker to air messes with it, which I've done 3x since putting the original solution in. No biofilm so no need to scrub (not yet, anyways). And I know I have 4 bps because I think it was you I bought that awesome bubble counter from. The reactor generates a whirlpool with the incoming CO2 and there's no bubbles ejected at all.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I change/rinse/clean my drop checkers after every water change. I had always heard you needed to reload with the solution once it is above the water, so that is what I've been doing. When I referred to it not wearing out, I meant the stuff in the bottle.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

It's generally a good idea to replace the solution once a month. I replace mine everytime I change DIY CO2 bottles.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Yeah, gotta replace the solution monthly at the least. I had one(still got it with refills) that I quit using about 8 months back now it collects dust as I use a formula with Gh and Kh and Ph to get my Co2(drop checker didnt work well in a 210g tank.)


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I used to use the KH-pH algorithm to calculate my CO2, but I was told drop checkers were more accurate and I went and bought one. I'll be changing the solution tonight, as the old solution is about a month old.

Thanks guys!


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

My Ph meter is alot more accurate then a drop checker, thats for sure.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I like to use them both. I use the ph meter just for a looksee. The drop checker tells me of my CO2 content....assuming that it only detects injected vs free CO2 that is already in your tank, which is the only thing that the ph/kh relationship chart shows. I've yet to get the answer on whether the drop checker is good to detect both forms of CO2.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

The drop checker is measuring the total saturated amount of Co2 in the tank, be it injected or what not.
Sorry, my meters are controllers as well, one before the reactor and one in the tank. I can balance mine easily but the Ph and Kh and GH are all calculated and buffered to stay in the range with minimal Co2 help.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Alright, here's a follow-up question - is it really that important to have a very particular CO2 level aside from pH control?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I think the magic number is 28-30ppm. Much higher and you risk killing things.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

TBH ... I don't even try to measure it. My DC stays green...I'm good to go. Don't worry about calculations or such. I have from time to time gotten them near yellow and had to run the airstone longer though.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

James0816 said:


> TBH ... I don't even try to measure it. My DC stays green...I'm good to go. Don't worry about calculations or such. I have from time to time gotten them near yellow and had to run the airstone longer though.


That's all I do also.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

15-35 ppm, Ben.


----------

